# Aster Repair Parts.



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

Dear Aster customers

As you may know, we are now preparing to move ti a new office and checking the number of repair parts.
We have just finished the detail checking of repair parts for all models released from 1975 to 1992.
We have to advise you that we cannot supply the parts for following models.
1975: SR. Schools, JNR8550(Americanized Mogul),
1976: V&T Reno, Old Faithful
1977: Tug boat and JNR C12
1978, B-Shay,
1979: SR King Arthur,
1980: 0-6-0 T
and all LGB/Aster models including Frank S & all RTR coaches from now on.

Please check available parts in our HP after our moving to new office.

Best regards,
Fujii


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello Fujii San:
Very good news, and most reassuring statement for the live steam gauge one community. As French G1MRA member (We met at Rail expo last year) I wish Aster with Accucraft the best of luck in the futur developments.
Cheers, 
Simon


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Simon,

not such good news if you are building a School's kit !. 41 years in the box and bought at auction 6 months ago. I can only hope those little bags DO contain what they are supposed to contain. Wheels and frames done so far without a problem and cylinder's started.

Have had and am about to receive spares for some other models for which I am extremely thankful. Thank you Aster Hobby Inc.

DougieL


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dougie,
A couple years ago I also found a 35 year old Aster unbuilt kid, a King Arthur--basically a stretched Schools. It was very complete, just missing a couple minor fasteners, easily attainable from my spare parts bin. 
I created a build log to document the build progress. It would be nice if you could do the same. We would definitely be interested.


----------



## ScottB (Jan 8, 2010)

I have been following this thread with Aster and its sad to see the direction they took. I am relatively new to the Live steam Locomotive hobby and have built a few simple locomotives of my own . I have been saving my money for that " One Nice Locomotive" and was watching the Aster line, Now it looks as though Roundhouse will get my hard earned dollars on a SR&RL # 24. 

Scott


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Scott,

There are still Aster engines and kits out there to buy if you want an Aster. If you are looking for a specific engine that you were hoping Aster would build some day, then you may or may not be out of luck depending on the new companies' ability to realize their new joint objectives.

But if the worse case scenario is a RH #24, then that's not a bad place to be either....

Good luck,
Sam


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

What Aster engine(s) strike your fancy? I know a Schools, the 3 truck Climax and 2 truck Shay are on my wish list. Usualy out of my budget. Other than having to deal with a water bath around fuel tank, I really like my Frank S, done by Aster for LGB. And my friends Aster K28 for LGB in electric is a site to behold, even if its not the correct scale ratio for 3 foot gauge on 45mm track. Wonder what parts for the Frank S Aster still had before the "garage sale" happened? Really need the little rubber hatch/pressure gauge cover. Mike


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

Dear Aster fans

We regret to say that we need to suspend our shipments of repair parts till middle to end of November since we are now preparing to move to a new office.
We will highly appreciate if you could understand above situation.

Best regards,
Fujii
http://www.asterhobby.co.jp/pdf/34.pdf


----------

